# Minty '66 Coppertone 3 Speed



## jammer (Jun 24, 2020)

This was my latest find, found it over memorial day weekend, 

proves they are still out there. This one is near perfect, only a couple of scratches on the entire bike with perfect seat and chrome. It's as found, I have not even cleaned it yet. The kool part about this bike is the numbers stamped into the bottom bracket which match the Elkhart, Indiana license badge that was attached to the steering tube. I really wonder how they did a deep stamping on the frame without messing up the paint. I can't wait to detail this one. The other thing that is strange is the tires, they are worn pretty good, the tire wear does not match the condition of the bike, some kid back in the day must of been VERY careful with it.


----------



## jammer (Jun 24, 2020)

maybe this picture is better


----------



## jammer (Jun 24, 2020)

I'll still work at it


----------



## butnut (Jun 25, 2020)

Minty fresh...killer score!


----------



## Rollo (Jun 25, 2020)

... Dayum ... and I thought my latest find was cool ... NICE FIND! ...


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice find beutiful


----------



## jammer (Jun 25, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2020)

Damn nice bike. I like the license plate number stamped into the frame. That plate NEEDS to stay with that bike.  Save those pics, god forbid the bike gets stolen. I am sure that was why it was done to begin with. Congrats


----------



## jammer (Jun 27, 2020)

For sure Stoney, even the little strap that held the badge on is stamped "Elkhart Police". It was off when I bought the bike, I think the friend of mine who hooks me up with bikes when he finds them might of taken it off. I will straighten the back the strap and reinstall after I'm done detailing the bike, I might even solder the strap back on since it was cut so it won't go anywhere.


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2020)

jammer said:


> For sure Stoney, even the little strap that held the badge on is stamped "Elkhart Police". It was off when I bought the bike, I think the friend of mine who hooks me up with bikes when he finds them might of taken it off. I will straighten the back the strap and reinstall after I'm done detailing the bike, I might even solder the strap back on since it was cut so it won't go anywhere.




I would solder it, good thought


----------

